# Need Help to open an Bank Account



## jamesdkearns (Apr 17, 2013)

I have only a Tourist Visa ..no work permit .I need to open a basic Visa Debit Current Account. please Help..Very Urgent 010 295 1898 James KL area


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey James


I also need to open one up but I had no luck. I went to 5-6 banks and none will do it. I am in the situation as you good luck.


----------



## jamesdkearns (Apr 17, 2013)

if l get news l let you know ..please do likewise.


----------



## casey1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Have you tried HSBC ?


----------



## jamesdkearns (Apr 17, 2013)

yes..London said yes Kl said no


----------



## casey1 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am a platinum premium member with HSBC, I introduced a friend to them who managed to open an account with a smallish deposit, and they haven't yet arrived in the country to stay. The other alternative is you will have to apply for the MM2H and they will open one immediately on that guarantee. However I live in Penang which is considerably more relaxed than KL


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

I tried HSBC in Penang and they declined as well. Penang is not that relaxed, at least not for me. Oh I'll we'll keep searching.


----------



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Check with your employer. They might have a special staff only deal with a specific bank. The HR dept would know. 

Hope it helps 😃

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jonadana (Sep 16, 2014)

Just bring your working visa document from your company, copy of your passport and money for deposit.


----------



## prof.ishack (Jul 4, 2014)

With only a tourist visa none of the banks will. I'm doing some consulting work PT on a tourist visa and the company wanted to pay me via a CIMB direct deposit, and there was no way. Even with a joint account with my wife (a Malaysian) was a no-go. In the end the company just deposits the money into my wife's account, and if I'm nice to her she'll give me some.


----------



## LMAshton (Oct 10, 2014)

HSBC opened an account for us on a tourist visa in Johor Bahru. We later got a work permit, but that was months later.


----------



## mary1234 (Oct 20, 2014)

long while back they had issues with foreigners taking over the stockmarket so they clamped down of foreigners. now you have to prove you have no money before you can open a bank account. (good and sufficient proof of having no money is of course a malaysian work permit)


----------

